# gonna get a nx2000 and...



## Guest (Jul 28, 2002)

hi guys....

im gonna get a 1992 nissan nx2000 and was wondering about installing an aftermarket cd player...im looking at a couple of blaupunkts but im not sure whether it would fit into the egg... what do i need and is it easy to find an adapter for it? if so where do i go about looking for one?

thanks!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Any CD player that it DIN-sized (standard size, 2"x7", IIRC) will fit great. The only thing you'll need to buy is an adaptor for the wiring harness. Other than that, it's plug-and-play!


----------

